# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  VB6 icon(s)

## Merri

I made a slightly better looking 48 x 48 alpha icon for the main executable that people may prefer to use as the old 32 x 32 16 color icon can become pretty ugly when icon size is something larger.


You can use Resource Hacker to replace the original icon in the executable (1200). I didn't notice any harm done, but backupping is a great idea anyway.

----------

